# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  KOI'S Magazine edisi 38/Vol VII/Maret - April/2015

## Koismagazine

Ada keseruan apa di ajang The 8th Asia Cup Koi Show dan 3rd Cianjur Koi Show? Kolam bentuk angka 8 membawa keberuntungan? dan beternak koi di tengah danau?  banyak cerita yang patut disimak di edisi 38/Vol VII/Maret - April/2015 ini.  Ada yang ingin berlangganan silakan hubungi kami di 021-73690978.

----------


## LDJ

Terimakasih..majalah sudah sampai dan lagi asyik dibaca

----------


## epoe

*sudah diterima kiriman Majalah Koi's nya, salam ke Admin !!!*

----------


## david_pupu

Manis menunggu hehehehe

----------


## owi

terima kasih sudah diterima

----------


## agent23

Sdh diterima kmrn lusa.
Thx kois.

----------


## Koismagazine

Terima kasih kembali untuk semuanya

----------


## fajarhto

Saya juga kemarin lusa sudah terima ... makin mantap!

----------


## Jusri

Koi-s Magazine saya belum muncul sampai sekarang  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Koismagazine

> Koi-s Magazine saya belum muncul sampai sekarang


Maaf pak, late respon, boleh minta no membernya pak?

----------


## Jusri

> Maaf pak, late respon, boleh minta no membernya pak?


No 2009 0341 0327. Terima kasih

----------


## Koismagazine

> No 2009 0341 0327. Terima kasih


Sore pak Jusri, ternyata sejak edisi 35 sudah habis masa berlangganan majalahnya. apabila berminat utk memperpanjang, silakan membayar biaya berlangganan majalahnya. bisa hubungi saya di 02173690978

----------


## ipaul888

saya mau berlangganan lagi, mohon minta infonya

----------


## Koismagazine

> saya mau berlangganan lagi, mohon minta infonya


Pagi pak, maaf telat merespon,  apa bpk masih ingat no membernya. supaya mudah mendata ulang.  silakan hubungi kami di telp no  02173690978 - 9

----------


## ipaul888

> Pagi pak, maaf telat merespon,  apa bpk masih ingat no membernya. supaya mudah mendata ulang.  silakan hubungi kami di telp no  02173690978 - 9


saya lupa bu, apa buat member baru saja?

----------


## Koismagazine

> saya lupa bu, apa buat member baru saja?


Mohon hubungi kami di 02173690978 - 9 jika bapak berkenan berlangganan majalah. Terima kasih.

----------

